# Chinese Black Bean Dressing Question/Help



## larry_stewart (Mar 8, 2018)

My wife and I ate at a restaurant this past week and she ordered the following salad.

*UDON NOODLE SALAD:

Spicy glazed chick'n, sprouts, arugula, carrot, cabbage, daikon, scallions, peanuts, & Chinese black bean dressing*

(chick'n is fake chicken for us vegetarians, in case you were wondering  )

The salad was actually very good.  My wife is not crazy about arugula, so I was surprised she even liked it.

Since she ordered it, and I didn't think she was going to like it, I didn't pay too much attention to what the dressing tasted like.  I did taste it, and it was good.  But when my intentions are to try and make a dish at home, I pay more attention directing the ingredients with my taste buds and other senses.

The restaurant is in another city, and we won't be going back until at least July, but Id like to attempt to make it sooner than that.

I know what I would do, to make a Chinese Black Bean Salad Dressing, but Im curious what you guys would do.

So, for those who feel like throwing their version of a Chinese Black Bean Dressing out there, Id appreciate it.  the only hint I will give, is that it was a vinegrette.

Thanks in advance,

Again, just looking for other versions than whats in my head, and I dont want to steer anyone in any direction.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 8, 2018)

I had a bottle of Cilantro Lime dressing I found in a gift shop last summer - it was delicious and sounds like something that would be good with the salad ingredients you mentioned. 

Near as I can remember, it was a vinaigrette that included cilantro, lime, garlic, and shallots - I would start would those ingredients and build on it...maybe a little ginger and sesame oil...?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2018)

Was the dressing thin and acidic like a vinaigrette, or was it more saucy?

If thicker, I'm thinking it could be Korean/Chinese style Jyajangmeon, or noodles in black bean sauce.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 9, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Was the dressing thin and acidic like a vinaigrette, or was it more saucy?
> 
> If thicker, I'm thinking it could be Korean/Chinese style Jyajangmeon, or noodles in black bean sauce.



Definitely Vinaigrette


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 9, 2018)

I would start with the usual suspects..black bean paste, ginger, garlic, sesame oil, rice vinegar, sugar, etc...


----------



## Janet H (Mar 9, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> .
> 
> I know what I would do, to make a Chinese Black Bean Salad Dressing, but Im curious what you guys would do.
> 
> So, for those who feel like throwing their version of a Chinese Black Bean Dressing out there, Id appreciate it.  the only hint I will give, is that it was a vinegrette.



OK - Here's what I would do:


Minced/grated ginger and garlic
A little diced onion or shallot
Black bean paste
Sweet Thai chili sauce  or: Thai chili sauce and orange marmalade blend
soy sauce (just a little)
Rice vinegar
Lime juice
vegetable Oil
sesame oil (small amount)
Chopped cilantro
Black pepper


----------



## jennyema (Mar 12, 2018)

this


----------

